# Birds, Mirrors, and ... love? uh oh.



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

Adwynn, my Garden Fantail ( female ) recently discovered herself in a mirror.
I live in an apartment so we have small room, and i let her wander as she pleases. However, the apartment came with a closet with mirror sliding doors and i can't do much to cover the mirrors. ( since i know how dangerous glass and mirrors are to birds...)

Adwynn found her reflection and proceeded to strut around cooing as though courting herself.

I chuckled at first but began thinking about what this could turn into.
I am one who theorizes and thinks of every possible outcome of any situation, so the bad outcomes always stand out. I prefer to avoid bad situations and issues..

Thus I post here, 
Adwynn has actually given up on cooing after three days now ( lack of response from the reflection self i assume ).
But she likes to stand next to herself and preen and look around...
She knows she can't get around the reflection, and doesn't fly into it or peck at it. she only watches.

But should I do something to tear her away from her "silent lover"?
I am considering getting her a mate based on this situation.

Thoughts? 

Here is a picture of Adwynn:


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome bird! If you have space for another bird, I'm sure that Adwynn would enjoy the company. Since males are usually the ones to do the talking and dancing for the bird in the mirror, make sure you get a female.

Since pigeons aren't snobbish about their breeds, you might consider adopting a King pigeon as a mate for Adwynn. Depending on where you are located, there might be a local rehabber with birds looking for a new home.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Awww bless her. When one of my ducks was taken by a fox, my gorgous drake, Igor, was permanently attatched to a mirror. He would just sit watching. We took him to our friends pond because they had alot of weed which he usually loved to eat only, they also had a long mirror so he glued himself to it. 

Not long ago I rescued a feral pigeon(Deron) who couldnt fly, but I used to put him out doors. He quickly used to hop indoors and sit himself down by another mirror. 

I think they find it comforting. 

Deron is now in a large avairy with lots of friends and we rescued a mallard duckling to keep igor happy. 

I would say get her a friend!
XxX


----------



## Whammytap (Jul 20, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! My bird is kind of ADHD, so he doesn't ever look in the mirror for long--but he likes to make a clicking noise at his reflection...?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a dear little fancy squeaker at present. I showed him a mirror at the weekend. His eyes gor very big, his neck went thin, and he literally ran away from it 

Yeah, find her a companion

John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you sure she is a she?  It's usually the males who show off to themselves. But single pets are hard to predict, because often times the hens will even strut if there's no one else there to. You may want to him him a girlfriend, unless you know for sure she's a hen, then find her a boyfriend


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

pigeons are one of the very few species of animals that recognize themselves in the mirror (along with humans, dolphins, elephants, chimps...) So it sounds like your pij is just loving the way she looks! that said, i'm sure a friend would be more fun than a mirror.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

olayak said:


> pigeons are one of the very few species of animals that recognize themselves in the mirror (along with humans, dolphins, elephants, chimps...) So it sounds like your pij is just loving the way she looks! that said, i'm sure a friend would be more fun than a mirror.


I was going to mention that, LOL
Pigeons are the ONLY BIRD that recognizes themselves in a mirror.
I bet he's admiring how handsome he is and wished he had a mate 
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080613145535.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful little bird. Most are happier with a friend. Hard to say whether or not it's a female or male. We'd love to see a video of him/her admiring the image in the mirror. Males act more that way, but sometimes females will. How old is he/she? 
Very pretty.


----------

